# Microphone Problem - Its so soft.



## Switchfoot (Jun 15, 2006)

OK this is specifically for BF2 and TS

I have a major microphone problem, as any who has played BF2 with me knows, it is incredibly soft.

I have gone through my settings in my computer, and nothing deals with microphone volume. The only thing i can find is

Control Panel - Sound, Speech, & Audio Device - Sounds & Audio Device - Audio

In there is two options, sound playback and sound recording. They barely affect my mics volume and i have them both up all the way. Is there an option somewhere else that can increase the volume it gives out?

Supposidly under advanced options in audio properites i can use a windows mic volume booster. In BF2 there is also a booster that i can enable. The thing is that i can't use either of these. They are both grey and indented(sp?), and i can't click them. I guess its like my computer isn't recognizing the mic, IDK though. But i can talk and use the mic in all of the stuff, its just so soft. 

I guess once the boosters work it will be great, but neither of them are letting me use them, and noone on the BF2 tech forums wants to help.

SO now i turn to you fellas... can anyone help me?

Lol, thanks for listening to the rant/plead for help. 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please tell us the make and model of your sound card.


----------



## Switchfoot (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok, sound card is a 5.1 surround sound card - PCI 32bit made by Comp USA. It was like $25 in store and is just a generic brand...

That the problem?


----------



## Switchfoot (Jun 15, 2006)

OK, I have done some research of my own, and finally found a lead, but it didn't turn out well.

Yeah after some research... i still can't fnd it. 

Ok so this is what i did, http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/144. Basicly looked on card and found the FCC ID, or i didn't, and then searched for it. I didn't find the manufactor using the FCC ID becuase i didnt find the FCC ID on the entire card, but have everything that was written on it. Maybe yall will make something out of it that i didn't

Here is what was on the card. In this way, where i go down a line, the card had typing down a line on it. Kinda strange

On the Card (3 written things in differnet places)

1.)-CD-ROM in CE
J3:Sony/IDE
J4anasonic
2.)AUX-In FCC
3.)FT8738-4.08E

On the Chip (all of it was together on the chip, just multiple lines, just as im typing it.)
6CH
C3DX
CMI8738/PCI-6ch-CX
HRTF 3D Audio
MKTFA-0525
UGG1 PH

The chip is what threw me off. THe FCC ID might be in there, but there are so many 15 charector combinations its not even funny. Assuming that 6CH at the very top is the first 3 charectors, its turns up a manuractorer Names OzEmail based in Austrailia... OzEmail doesn't make sound cards though, they are an ISP... dead end. 

All of the other sets don't turn up anything in any of FCC ID search engines and come up as errors. So, i have tried everything that i can think of, and apparently google can come up with, unless i just download generic drivers, which might bring a problem all of their own because they aren't made for the card specifically.

Thanks for all the help, and I appreciate anything you can add or that I missed.

I guess I will keep googleing different tech help sites and stuff to see if I can find something else.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Right click on the volume icon and select open volume control. Then go to options > properties. For playback, put a check next to microphone. Then click OK. You should turn up the volume there.


----------

